# KILLER DEAL ON AMERICAN PICKERS



## Clark58mx (Jan 31, 2017)

Mike bought this clean Schwinn Stingray Fastback 5 Speed bike for $175.00 on American Pickers. Wish I could buy them for that.


----------



## Greg M. (Jan 31, 2017)

Cool, but most of that stuff is staged and all set up in advance from what I've heard. It does look like a nice Fastback though and the price is right. 

Greg M.


----------



## morton (Feb 1, 2017)

We all could buy em' like that if the visit was set up in advance and "on screen prices" were determined before filming.  For me, the only connection in between reality and shows like this is that I *real*ly hate them and haven't watched one in over a year.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 1, 2017)

morton said:


> We all could buy em' like that if the visit was set up in advance and "on screen prices" were determined before filming.  For me, the only connection in between reality and shows like this is that I *real*ly hate them and haven't watched one in over a year.



Ditto. I was worn out from those fake shows long ago.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 1, 2017)

Why won,t this show just go away!


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 1, 2017)

I think its and Original Stingray built up with NOS Pea Picker parts, I'm just sayin.

Those guys and all the TV shows of "whomever"  building something or finding something,  to resell or donate as a gift for someone are all BS.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 1, 2017)

Hilarious!  The prices on CL bikes, yard sellers, ebay antiquers etc should be down because of Pickers right? 
Not up.
 I mean, they don't pay jack for anything......so that worn out garble...." I want 1500.00 cause I saw one like it on American Pickers....!" ....makes absolutely no sense at all.
Yeah you saw one "like it" but Mike screwed the poor old retiree on food stamps for 75.00 not 1500.00!!!!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 2, 2017)

Pickers stays on the air because the show makes Mike & Frank $500,000.00 per season, yep, half a mil. It is all such a joke. You have to really dumb yourself down to watch this or any reality show.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 2, 2017)

Wait, you mean they don't survive off of leads and freestyling? Oh the humanity, might as well end it all right now, bye guys.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 2, 2017)

I have picked a few of the folks the American Pickers have as well and know the story...so what.
It's enjoyable to see cool old stuff, a lot of which I was unaware of, and the history behind it.
I like to come up with the offer in my head before Mike and Frank toss it out...sometimes as in this case of this muscle bike I'm off, but I don't have the overhead either which affects it.
Chris


----------

